# Weather 2012 vs. Weather 2013



## Nick (Jan 30, 2013)

So, so far, let's compare last year to this year. I think this year has been significantly better. Even though I am sitting today on a over-50 degree January day; last year we hadn't had a single snow event yet; had we? 

There are still a few more months to go and I'm staying positive.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2013)

Definitely better this year. 3 times it snowed when I was skiing, that happened once last year.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nick said:


> last year we hadn't had a single snow event yet; had we?



Yes, it was in October.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2013)

For Cannon, worse!!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2013)

Better at the start of the season.  The middle is shaping up to be just as bad as last year.  Hope the 2nd half is strong.

IMO the worst part of last year was the 80 degree week in March.  Even in bad winters, you can always look forward to some decent spring skiing.  We got skunked not only on natural snow throughout peak winter last year, but got screwed in the spring like I've never seen before as well.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with DHS.  We're not as bad as last year, but we're not that far off either.

Really though, it's all about timing.  Because the snow this year was mostly around the holidays, it was great for the resorts, but personally I couldn't get out to enjoy it.  So for me, this season has been a continuation of last year.  If I lived near the mountains, and had a flexible schedule to take advantage of random snow days, like earlier this week, then I would be very satisfied with this year so far.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 30, 2013)

Better for me. I had one powder day this year. Zilch last year.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 30, 2013)

Technically that snow event was in 2012...witch was last year 
Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 30, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Because the snow this year was mostly around the holidays, it was great for the resorts, but personally I couldn't get out to enjoy it. So for me, this season has been a continuation of last year.



This has been my experience as well. Maybe this sounds counter-intuitive, but I really need to get a season pass somewhere next year. (Gunstock?) I mostly can't afford to pay walk-up prices on weekend and blackout dates, but I don't want to be shut out if the conditions s**k on bargain dates.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 30, 2013)

Nick said:


> So, so far, let's compare last year to this year. I think this year has been significantly better. Even though I am sitting today on a over-50 degree January day; last year we hadn't had a single snow event yet; had we?
> 
> There are still a few more months to go and I'm staying positive.


These warm ups Suck for sure...
Like I was told the other day, Actual snowfall we were only 10% better than last season at the end of January !


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Technically that snow event was in 2012...witch was last year
> Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express



At least Plattekill was able to open for snow sports because of that event.( I bet people knew I would post that.)


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2013)

This winter is taking me waaaay back to a year that rained every weekend followed by frostbite warnings on Monday. Not a good memory. This year - so far - is marginally better than last year.


----------



## k123 (Jan 30, 2013)

As long as it doesn't become summer like it did last March than we will be in good shape.  

Hopefully accuweather is right:
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...orecast-winter-northeast/4865245#.UQm68B3LQ9Y


----------



## KevinF (Jan 30, 2013)

Nick said:


> So, so far, let's compare last year to this year. I think this year has been significantly better. Even though I am sitting today on a over-50 degree January day; *last year we hadn't had a single snow event yet*; had we?
> 
> There are still a few more months to go and I'm staying positive.



I definitely remember powder days over MLK weekend at Stowe in 2012.  I also remember it being insanely cold (20-below at the top).  Everybody was excited that the season was finally getting started, although it was just a tease.  :angry:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2013)

KevinF said:


> * Everybody was excited that the season was finally getting started*, although it was just a tease.  :angry:



Well, the long-range forecast for this winter for the northeast (as well as last winter) was for above-average snowfall.

They were wrong last year, and they'll be wrong again this year unless we get pounded over the next ~45 days.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 31, 2013)

I think the early season has been better this year by far.  After this warm up February is starting out worse than last year.  Trail counts are going to be sad.  Last Super Sunday I skied Cannon with all but a couple trails open (of course Mittersill was closed)  This year I wont have that luxury anywhere unless it snows hard and fast suddenly.  Like some said earlier XMAs week was best time of season and most of the holiday prices kept me away from the bigger resorts.  I hate paying top dollar now when places on my list Jay, Smuggs, Cannon, and Burke are maybe 50% open.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2013)

It's better...relatively speaking. Let's hope it at least says cold and we get some darn snow.


----------



## ADKme (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd say 12-13 has been better.  I've skied the last eight weekends in a row in VT/Northern NY and I haven't had a bad day.  1/12 was slushy, and last weekend was bitter cold on Saturday, but by no means would I call either weekend "bad".   This weekend I'll find somewhere with good groomers, some fresh man-made, and enjoy my ninth weekend in a row.


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 31, 2013)

50 degrees last night with wind and r**n means my lawn is back to grass and only minimal snow piles from the driveway clearing....stinks for January considering what we had last week.  But the earlier snow falls certainly make this year top last year thus far.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 31, 2013)

Well temperatures up here have dropped back down through the afternoon and will be ok for snowmaking overnight at the Loaf.
Thought I was going to be buying a ski or two along with a possible new AT boots, but the boots are #1 on the runway right now.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2013)

*Mt. Mani Data*

So, here is some Mt. Mani Data.  compares last year to this and to the average season.  
First chart is snow depth at stake.
Second chart is new snow.
I know they are an eye chart, but it's the best I can generate.  Hit Ctrl +   to get the window larger.
Brown = last year.  Black = this year.





I would much rather have these consistent little precip events than these wild swings.  I think they are right, this is "global weirdening"

Moral of the story: have your bags packed and forget about your friends.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 31, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Better at the start of the season.  The middle is shaping up to be just as bad as last year.  Hope the 2nd half is strong.
> 
> IMO the worst part of last year was the 80 degree week in March.  Even in bad winters, you can always look forward to some decent spring skiing.  We got skunked not only on natural snow throughout peak winter last year, but got screwed in the spring like I've never seen before as well.


I think the middle is shaping up to be worse than last year. At least last year had steady but dreadfully slow progression. It stayed cold and it did get better through the end of February. The blow torch really hurt. If we had a great month of spring skiing in March, I wouldn't have panned last year as one of the worst ever. This year started meh, got really good late December, stumbled a long through the beginning of January, and took one of the worst turns in January that I can recall. Today's blow torch was an end of March thaw, not a January thaw which we saw last week before the cold. A couple of nuking powder days may wash this away but trees won't be skiable for much of February if it doesn't start dumping ASAP.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2013)

Why such a pragmatic view?
Where's Ullr?
Where have ski pyres been?
Where's the Voodoo Lady?
What about Geta-uranal?
  A method of predicting the weather. A _geta_, or Japanese wooden sandal, is kicked into the air. The way it falls predicts how the weather will be.






 RIGHT WAY UP — Fine weather
ON THE SIDE — Cloudy weather
UPSIDE DOWN — Rainy weather


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> A couple of nuking powder days may wash this away but trees won't be skiable for much of February if it doesn't start dumping ASAP.


 And lets not forget that School Vacation at the end of the month, so Midweek will suck as much as the weekends IF we get any real snow.


----------



## tomcat (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't pay much attention to other regions since I'm not going anywhere but have the western resorts been having a good year?


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2013)

tomcat said:


> I don't pay much attention to other regions since I'm not going anywhere but have the western resorts been having a good year?


Ive only been paying attention to Steamboat since I was there at Christmas.....totally Dumping there.
3.5 feet in 3 days just this week........time to move !


----------



## ADKme (Feb 1, 2013)

Some areas of Colorado are struggling.  On top of the Continental Divide, Loveland has only received 97" this season, and A-Basin is currently only 20% open.  Ouch.


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2013)

Well this year so far has been better than last!  The resorts had a 20% higher number of visits in December compared to the prior year.  They also had about the same on snow coverage due to stepped up snowmaking efforts.  Granted January, has had a few warm spots that were technically devastating - but that has not really impacted our skiing with the exception of fewer trails to ski on!  The resorts have done well to manage what they have so I will take what we have so far.  Several mountains are talking about staying open until May so I will remain optimistic.    Glade skiing is one thing that we are missing!

We have been out 15 times so far this season and that is all we did last year.  Looking for a 30+ season!


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2013)

ADKme said:


> Some areas of Colorado are struggling.  On top of the Continental Divide, Loveland has only received 97" this season, and A-Basin is currently only 20% open.  Ouch.


  Heard the same thing from my boss today.
Tahoe wasn't doing too good for a while, but he said two feet shaped it up in the last week or so.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 2, 2013)

billski said:


> Heard the same thing from my boss today.
> Tahoe wasn't doing too good for a while, but he said two feet shaped it up in the last week or so.




Two feet? We got 3 inches of dust on crust a week ago, other than that its dry as a bone here. The skiing is hardpack and the forecast is dry. The warmer days are corn on south facing stuff but the sun is still really low angle. The mountain biking down low is the best thing going right now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Two feet? We got 3 inches of dust on crust a week ago, other than that its dry as a bone here. The skiing is hardpack and the forecast is dry. The warmer days are corn on south facing stuff but the sun is still really low angle. The mountain biking down low is the best thing going right now.



Sorry that sucks big time,.if the East.and Utah both don't have snow.maybe I should move to Amsterdam,.at Least I can ski the Alps and enjoy those great coffee shops.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2013)

snoseek said:


> TThe mountain biking down low is the best thing going right now.



That's pitiful


----------



## snoseek (Feb 2, 2013)

billski said:


> That's pitiful



Bill, for the record I meant the biking in places that usually don't get alot of snow, ie Carson City, the foothills. There's plenty of base in the Basin for skiing, just need a reset


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2013)

Again, riverc0il has it right.

Tree skiing is fucked this winter. We enjoyed a few weeks of it. Now what's the plan??

Where can I go ski trees? Not joking. Serious question. When & where?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Again, riverc0il has it right.
> 
> Tree skiing is fucked this winter. We enjoyed a few weeks of it. Now what's the plan??
> 
> Where can I go ski trees? Not joking. Serious question. When & where?


Lake effect areas by Syracuse.


----------

